# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Algemene vragen over zorginstellingen >  Help met medische materiaal en kleding voor arme mensen

## Semra

Beste mensen,

Ik ben bezig met het verzamelen van medische materiaal en kleding voor arme mensen in het buitenland.
Dus als jullie organisaties kennen of hiermee graag willen mee helpen dan zal ik jullie erg dankbaar zijn.

Bedankt en groeten,

Rachida

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo Rachida,

Goed initiatief! Helaas heb ik net alle kleding al weggegeven aan een goed doel...
Wat voor medisch materiaal kan je gebruiken? Moet ik denken aan thermometers en paracetamol of aan andere dingen?
Heel veel succes!

Lieve groet, Luuss

----------

